# Need I/O Shiled



## wok951 (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum but i bought a new motherboard recently to replace a bad one. The I/O Shiled of the old motherboard does not fit the new motherboard exactly. is there a way to get the I/O Shield for the new motherboard.


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi
It's tinkering time.
I recommend you use a small file tool (for the finishing) along with a rasp (for the rough work).
It's something most PC enthusiasts have done time and again.

Just make sure you do it away from your system, anfd wipe the I/O shield carefully to remove any lose metal powder.

Of course, you can always check from the manufacturer of your system if they sell them.


----------



## wok951 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks ill try that and post back


----------



## wok951 (Apr 27, 2008)

one more thing will it hurt if there is no I/O Shield


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

No it will not but it cant hurt to have one either


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

No, it won't hurt, but you may find how convenient a house the inside of your system can be for spiders and such...


----------

